# placeholder always align left in safari



## Shivaram2287 (Jun 2, 2013)

Placeholder text gets aligned left in safari browser.It is working good in all other browser.

I am facing this problem in safari 5.1 and lower version in Windows OS

html:
<input type="text" class="form-input" placeholder="Email Address" />

css:
.form-input{
width: 235px;
height: 15px; 
border:solid 5px #fff;
text-align: center;
padding: 10px 0px 10px 0px; 
font-family: 'Helvetica-Bold';
}

Please see the issue here
I want to align the placeholder text at center of the input box.How to do this.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

This seems to be a windows 7 + safari 5 specific problem, a solution might be found here:

javascript - Centering textarea placeholder text in Safari - Stack Overflow and/or Styling the HTML5 placeholder | John Catterfeld's blog

But please also check Safari's build in Webkit inspector, it may also provide you with some clues

The placeholder is put in a div I assume, how is the div setup? How is it aligned?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Set

.form-input{

width: 100%;


----------

